# Update pics 27/11/04



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

Her some pics from my 145 gallon tank









I have change soms aquatic plants and decoration to create more space to swim for my reds









Otherwise when i have done whit the change , thy beginning to fight for the best new places







conclusion : 1 of theme have now a bad bite-wound in the flank (heals rapidly)


```
[IMG]http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/data/500/3882bak-9-goedpost.jpg[/IMG]

Here you see the wound

[IMG]http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/data/500/3882bak-8-goedpost.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/data/500/3882bak-4-goedpost.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/data/500/3882bak-1-goedpost.jpg[/IMG]

Tell me  guys and girls when you like the new setup of my tank  [IMG]http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/buttrock.gif[/IMG]  [IMG]http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/thumb.gif[/IMG]
```


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

That is an amazing set up you have done there.







That looks very very nice. Well done.


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

A nice looking set up, my friend....jealousy is creeping in!!

Rich


----------



## Ralf (Jul 4, 2004)




----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thats one very nice setup you got there, especially love the background


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

that is a georgous set up and nice dark RBP

i was waiting for some pix of your tanks























greetzzzzz


----------



## 204CORD (Oct 18, 2004)

nice setup and nice driftwood, i like it!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

I`ve seen it on the Dutch forum, it`s very very nice!


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

ROCK ON!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

sweet tank man, and those reds are sweet to


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

nice set up and fish.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

and i thought my red was dark


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

verry nice marc


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

one of the best tanks ive ever seen


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)




----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

wow great tank


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow all I can say is outstanding!


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

very nice chap i love it.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice setup and fish..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats a sweet tank


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks for the good replies guys









Soon i'm going to take pics from my 100 gallon tank 3 - 9" big reds


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Simply amazing







And look at the colors of the P's, just stunning


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I like it, I like it a lot!







.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

damn, that is a nice tank a p's


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Man, everyone over seas has some of the best tanks i ever seen!
This one is Niiice!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i like the way all the drift wood is placed in there


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

awesome setup


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

YOUR TANK IS COOL


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice aquascaping


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

looking really good !

great aquascaping! and lovely looking dark red bellys!


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

i love it


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Great looking tank, very suitable for your fish. love the wood


----------



## BIGBLOCC 455 (Oct 21, 2004)

-deleted-


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

Thank you all very much for the nice requests , more than I thought









It's a nice feeling that you guys love the setup to









The background in the tank is self made whit 2 componets pur and epoxy









Thanks to everybody that send a replay


----------

